# New guy here..** UPDATED With lots of pics...



## JCR (Aug 17, 2009)

This is pretty cool.. you guys really got me stoked to do a jon boat mod... So went out and got one ..pretty cheap... =D> spent most the weekend stripping the paint off the outside ...taking it tomorrow to get a couple of "whoops " welded up.. tonight I went ahead and removed the second bench seat.. and "rebucked" the rivets.. been a remodeling contractor/cabinetmaker for the last 15 years ..and it never dawned on me to remodel a boat.. I don't know how I stumbled upon it ..but ran across the "youtube" video with skynard soundtrack ,,and was blown away by alot of your guys/gals work here...now I got the fever...


----------



## Arkdave (Aug 17, 2009)

Good Start Man, Im new here, Kind of a dummy when it comes to Tin Boats, but I have one, And want to remove that Middle seat
mind telling me what you meant by "Rebucked " The Rivets, Was wondering what to do about them?? Thanks


----------



## JCR (Aug 17, 2009)

Arkdave said:


> Good Start Man, Im new here, Kind of a dummy when it comes to Tin Boats, but I have one, And want to remove that Middle seat
> mind telling me what you meant by "Rebucked " The Rivets, Was wondering what to do about them?? Thanks


 Well I'm not sure thats the right term.. Basically you take a dolly and place on one side of the rivet and strike the other side with a hammer .. dolly is a chunk of iron that is slightly curved or flat ....like an auto body man would use.....or used to use... pretty easy for the ones you can reach ..but need two people to do the bottom..


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 17, 2009)

so the stripper and saran wrap took the paint off THAT cleanly? Glad I wasted all my time with a wire wheel... I still have arthritis from those 3 days...


----------



## pbw (Aug 17, 2009)

welcome board can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## JCR (Aug 17, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> so the stripper and saran wrap took the paint off THAT cleanly? Glad I wasted all my time with a wire wheel... I still have arthritis from those 3 days...


amazingly enough ..yes ..a very good portion ..when I pulled back the saran wrap I gave it a light scrubbing with a coarse ss type s.o.s pad... and rinsed with water..


----------



## Arkdave (Aug 18, 2009)

JCR said:


> Arkdave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Start Man, Im new here, Kind of a dummy when it comes to Tin Boats, but I have one, And want to remove that Middle seat
> ...



LOL thanks Man, I did paint and body work for 35 years, So I should know what a dooly is, Hammer too I think! :lol: 
That thing about putting the wrap over the Paint remover is new to me, Ill try that!! I have two Boats, And am in no Hurry, So I would like to Follow you and Others, As your project moves along, Kind of 'Pick your brain"


----------



## Zum (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
Nice job,just be careful removing to much.
Are you going to put some type of floor or support where the seat was,looks like the ribs went with the seat?


----------



## JCR (Aug 18, 2009)

Zum said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Nice job,just be careful removing to much.
> Are you going to put some type of floor or support where the seat was,looks like the ribs went with the seat?


 there will be a floor in it.and the welder is suppose to be welding in a couple of strut supports in it to to take it 's place... the guy thats welding it has about 5 boats sitting there ..I told him what I had in mind and he is helping me in the right direction. I saw one that he was working on that they had chopped a tunnel in it for shallow water ...looked pretty cool and well done ..so I have all the confidence in the world that he will do it right.. Besides he is only around here that can weld aluminum. [-o< :lol:


----------



## JCR (Aug 18, 2009)

Arkdave said:


> JCR said:
> 
> 
> > Arkdave said:
> ...


Air craft stripper works the best (for me) .the only reason I use the saran wrap is so the stripper doesn't evaporate too quickly.. kinda keeps the chemicals cooking ...learned that from stripping furniture ...only other tip is to wear heavy Chemical gloves(not latex dishwashing gloves) Don't wear sandals or shorts ...believe me you will only do that once. :shock:


----------



## JCR (Aug 20, 2009)

Well finally got it back from the welder tonight..and started stripping the inside paint...got to dark to quick for pics ...weather looks good ..should make some decent progress on it this weekend..


----------



## JCR (Aug 22, 2009)

Too dang nice of a day to do more stripping.. took it out to a Buddy's pond this morning for sea trials and she passed with flying colors.. for some reason I need to figure out this pic posting on this site.it keeps putting them in reverse ....or I do #-o :lol: any way I use a sliding bevel gauge to fine the approximate angle ..but still cut a piece of scrap first to see if I'm right. I dadoed the floor stringers to fit nicely and rest on top of the two floor ribs.. Scribing the side front deck supports along the hull took a couple of passes but we got her..lots of compound miters to boot.. use 1/4 " inch SS. lags and washers to connect the upper decks to the sides.. I dipped them in marine epoxy before screwing them in ..wipe off the squeeze out immediately after they cinched up.. gave all the raw wood 3 coats of spar varnish after mock up and before setting them permanently.. just finished squirting the top sides with 3 coats tonight but was getting kinda dark to see the spray from the hvlp so will have to give one more coat tomorrow.. of there is also 2" foam under the ply floor ..


----------



## JCR (Aug 23, 2009)

A few more progress pics


----------



## CGH (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice work.. I read through your entire post and I was wondering what size boat that is. I guessing either a 1432 or a 1436

1432 or a 1436, it's still nice work and I look forward to seeing more of your post


----------



## JCR (Aug 23, 2009)

CGH said:


> Very nice work.. I read through your entire post and I was wondering what size boat that is. I guessing either a 1432 or a 1436
> 
> 1432 or a 1436, it's still nice work and I look forward to seeing more of your post


Thanks and it's 1432..


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 23, 2009)

man thats gutsy... my 1432 was barely stable enough to have floors above the existing supports...


----------



## JCR (Aug 24, 2009)

Primed and painted


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 24, 2009)

Man your not messin around on getting it done!

Looken good 8)


----------



## njTom (Aug 24, 2009)

paint job and the mods look great =D>


----------



## JCR (Aug 24, 2009)

Got a little late and a little dark but got 95% of the carpet done..


----------



## JCR (Aug 24, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> Man your not messin around on getting it done!
> 
> Looken good 8)


 Yeah...I want to go fishing... :lol: :lol: :lol: thanks for all the nice comments so far guys...


----------



## Zum (Aug 24, 2009)

What a difference,looks great.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 25, 2009)

good job man!

your's is the 2nd 1432 I've seen decked all the way up.. a buddy of mine has his done the same way and he doesn't have any problems... except for weight issues. One thing I HIGHLY RECOMMEND is putting an oversized bilge pump in the back to pump the water out if you were to get caught in a rain storm. He told me he almost sunk his boat during a tournament when it started raining and barely made it to shore - and I'm pretty sure you're using the same heavy bracing he is.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 25, 2009)

boats lookin great :wink:


----------



## JCR (Aug 25, 2009)

Took it out this afternoon and fished in it for 5 hours ....rode great ... weight was fine ..really couldn't till if it set that much lower in the water than she did before.. Its not a stand on the deck and dance around for sure... but it worked great ...Had some nice lake photos and a couple of crappie pics.. but for some reason the cameras acting goofy and won't upload... plan on going out maybe Friday ..so defiantly have some pics then...


----------



## Sureshot (Aug 26, 2009)

How were you so successful with the paint removal , ive tried all different kinds, what did you do to make it work so well with the plastic wrap? Let me know thanks.


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2009)

Carpet looks awesome man! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 26, 2009)

Great job! 8)


----------



## JCR (Aug 26, 2009)

Sureshot said:


> How were you so successful with the paint removal , ive tried all different kinds, what did you do to make it work so well with the plastic wrap? Let me know thanks.


 I used Air Craft stripper I believe it's made by Kleenstrip(I'll double check and post if I'm wrong) purchased from an Auto parts store in town.. There was a least 2 layers of paint ,one was red the other was green...Just from experience of stripping furniture(and can't remember where I picked up the technique at) the problem with stripper is that it will evaporate to quickly before it really does the work,, Just laying it on the surface most of the chemical vapor ...well... goes up ..so only a little of the top most surface will blister or wrinkle.. and the rest of the paint will just re-solidify once the working chemical evaporates ..so instead of cleaning it off cleanly it will just soften and harden back up again just redepositing in a different area causing you to reapply and reapply and wasting your time and stripper.. by encapsulating the area in saran wrap the vapors can't escape as fast and are forced back down in to the paint.So with the wrap on there it lets the chemical work longer to soften up the paint.. I usually slather on about 2' x 2' area and then cover with saran wrap and so on...I would then allow it to sit about 30-45 minutes(you can tell if its working down deep enough by pushing down on the saran wrap with a Gloved finger tip and basically swirl the paint around and to see if you can see bare aluminum) remove the wrap and scrub with a Very coarse Stainless Steel s.o.s type pad... You can get them at the dollar store 2 for $1 .. Scrubbing the area with the stripper that is left under the saran wrap on the boat. first.. then rinse with water hose set on mist or fine spray like you were wet sanding ..Don't blast it with the hose on jet spray or it will just re solidify instantly ...just gently scrub while rinsing with water.. and 95 to 99% of the old paint should come right off ..Now a lot of the time it will leave a hint of shallow color or haze of the bottom most paint that is mostly translucent ..you could just apply a little amount of stripper and scrub again to get rid of it completely (no need to wrap it) or depending on the paint that was on there ..A rag soaked in Lacquer thinner or Mineral spirits will also wipe away the tinted haze or third wet sand with 400 grit...One or all three may be needed ..just depends... and sometimes really tough stubborn dings or dents just need an old fashioned wire brush on a grinder to make 'em go away.. .. Well that's what works for me . But for god sakes wear heavy duty CHEMICAL gloves ($7.00 Menards, lowes ,HomeDepot,)...not latex dish washing gloves ..the stripper will burn right through them.. [-X


----------



## JCR (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL since I went fishing Tuesday ..It has not stopped raining here in Iowa.. maybe it will start to taper off tomorrow ..I knew this would happen.. :evil: :evil: #-o #-o :roll: :roll:


----------



## stinkynathan (Aug 28, 2009)

JCR said:


> Sureshot said:
> 
> 
> > How were you so successful with the paint removal , ive tried all different kinds, what did you do to make it work so well with the plastic wrap? Let me know thanks.
> ...



I REALLY wish I would have known about this technique when I stripped my boat in February. Aircraft stripper is expensive and I think I used two jugs and still ended up with a lot of time on the grinder with a wire brush. Next time, I suppose.


----------



## Sureshot (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, sorry on the late reply Ive been tied up in work, and plan to strip her this weekend.


----------

